

Announcing Lamson Advertising Marketing Email Synergy - jballanc
http://zedshaw.com/blog/2009-08-03.html

======
apgwoz
This post aside, the new Lamson HttpMail class is actually pretty neat. Look
at this example: <http://dpaste.de/pocD/>, which mixes Markdown, HTML and
CleverCSS into valid HTML with inline styles.

------
mindaugas
Personally I think his jokes about Ruby and Rails are getting old and not
funny anymore...

~~~
wizard_2
He's always going to grind that ax.

------
bk

        Lamson Advertising Marketing Email Synergy
        Lamson AMES
        Lamson AMES High Independence Technology
        Lamson AMES HIT
        L AMES HIT
        LAME SHIT
    

/joke-explainer :)

------
ulf
Nice, all the words techcrunch would not like to read anymore in one paragraph

------
idlewords
Somebody explain again why it's a good idea not to have downvotes on
submissions?

~~~
Huppie
I guess it's because some people wouldn't understand the humor in sarcasm.

~~~
idlewords
Sometimes people work hard on the sarcasm they completely forget about the
humor. Reading this article is like getting served a hollow baked Alaska.

------
knightinblue
_The entire economy, and especially the advertising industry desperately needs
Lamson AMES now, before another major economic collapse destroys the world._

Stopped reading after this line.

~~~
ulf
I think you may have taken him too seriously ;-)

------
christofd
Yeah, I didn't like this. He produced some solid work with Mongrel. He should
get back on that train and get over the static. I personally don't care what
has been said - I wouldn't even think people at a Ruby conference would care
much either.

